# Allie passed



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I haven’t been on here in years. I just want to tell you all my girl passed away 3 weeks ago. 12 years 4 months we had her. It’s been rough but we’re doing ok I guess. We miss her so much. Allie was our first dog and she was the sweetest. She will always be in our hearts forever.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. She lived a long life for a GSD. Run free little little girl!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I know it's difficult & that you miss her. May you find comfort in the fact that you gave her a happy & long life.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry you lost your precious dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is so hard to lose them. She was loved and cherished.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. The amount of love they share makes it so much harder when they leave us.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we all understand the emptiness of that loss of our dogs. While others may think "It's just a dog" we know they are so much more. Enjoy the good memories, the tears become less over time, but you are right that she will always be in your heart.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Allie. Rest in peace Allie. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Allie was lucky to have you. Though it's never easy to loose them it sounds Allie had a wonderfully long and well loved life with you. You are in my thoughts in prayers.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl Allie. It's always tough to read when someone is going through the terrible grief of losing their baby.


----------

